# License question

## cord

Hi all,

I want to use only free software on my machine, so I added

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @FREE"
```

to /etc/make.conf

But now I cann't install gentoo-sources, it gives me this:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.9  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 230 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 230 kB

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by gentoo-sources (argument)

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.9:3.4.9 freedist

```

So, what does that mean? 'freedist' I didn't found such at here.

----------

## avx

Related to this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266157 look into this file and see: /usr/portage/gentoo/eclass/kernel-2.eclass (grep for LICENSE)

----------

## Ant P.

If you want free software you need to ask for it:

```
 $ cave show -k LICENSE =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.2::gentoo

* =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.2::gentoo

    ::gentoo                  (3.5.2)U(~)* {:3.5.2}

    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.2:3.5.2::gentoo

    Use flags                 

        USE                   

            -deblob           Remove binary blobs from kernel sources to provide libre license compliance.

    License                   GPL-2 !deblob? ( freedist )

...

```

----------

## cord

So, if I understood correctly, it has GPL-2 with USE="-deblob", right?

But what does mean 'freedist'?

----------

## i92guboj

 *cord wrote:*   

> So, if I understood correctly, it has GPL-2 with USE="-deblob", right?
> 
> But what does mean 'freedist'?

 

I don't use gentoo-sources myself, but double negation is usually positive. If you negate "de-blob", then you de-de-blob, which in turn enables all the patent encumbered blobs in the kernel, making it non-free. I guess you want USE=deblob

----------

## Ant P.

 *cord wrote:*   

> So, if I understood correctly, it has GPL-2 with USE="-deblob", right?
> 
> But what does mean 'freedist'?

 

```
cat $PORTDIR/licenses/freedist
```

----------

## cord

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *cord wrote:*   So, if I understood correctly, it has GPL-2 with USE="-deblob", right?
> 
> But what does mean 'freedist'? 
> 
> I don't use gentoo-sources myself, but double negation is usually positive. If you negate "de-blob", then you de-de-blob, which in turn enables all the patent encumbered blobs in the kernel, making it non-free. I guess you want USE=deblob

 

Oh, to remove binary parts of kernel I need USE="deblob" instead?

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *cord wrote:*   So, if I understood correctly, it has GPL-2 with USE="-deblob", right?
> 
> But what does mean 'freedist'? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Not detailed

```
$ cat /usr/portage/licenses/freedist

Freely Distributable.
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *cord wrote:*   

> Oh, to remove binary parts of kernel I need USE="deblob" instead?`

 

Yes. That what I understand by reading the USE flag description. When you enable the flag you are -effectively- disabling binary blobs in the kernel.

"Freely distributable" means you can distribute the package you are generating.

In Gentoo, USE flags can sometimes enable functionalities based on proprietary code, or code that's tainted by some restrictive license that doesn't allow you re-distribute the package once you compile it. Thus, the USE flags for a given package can have a drastic effect on what you can or can't do with the final result (I am talking about licenses and legal stuff here).

----------

## cord

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Freely distributable" means you can distribute the package you are generating.
> 
> In Gentoo, USE flags can sometimes enable functionalities based on proprietary code, or code that's tainted by some restrictive license that doesn't allow you re-distribute the package once you compile it. Thus, the USE flags for a given package can have a drastic effect on what you can or can't do with the final result (I am talking about licenses and legal stuff here).

 

It's because of firmware patches? I see.

----------

